# Van Basten,Gullit,Rijkaard



## Zenos (11 Giugno 2022)

Foto postata su Instagram da Marco dal titolo:
"I tre moschettieri di nuovo insieme"


----------



## SoloMVB (11 Giugno 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Foto postata su Instagram da Marco dal titolo:
> "I tre moschettieri di nuovo insieme"
> 
> 
> ...


E che ne sanno gli evoluti,i 2000,ecc...


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Giugno 2022)

La storia, a volte ci penso. 
Il Milan di quegli anni li era l all star del calcio contro il resto del mondo. Guardate gli 11 del Milan di Sacchi, mostruoso.


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Giugno 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Foto postata su Instagram da Marco dal titolo:
> "I tre moschettieri di nuovo insieme"
> 
> 
> ...


Siamo vecchi eh...


----------



## Swaitak (11 Giugno 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Foto postata su Instagram da Marco dal titolo:
> "I tre moschettieri di nuovo insieme"
> 
> 
> ...


Gullitt pensa sempre alla gnagna, glielo si legge in faccia


----------



## ROQ (11 Giugno 2022)

c'è chi piange guardando questa foto e chi mente


----------



## unbreakable (11 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Siamo vecchi eh...


old but gold 

comunque io gullit e van basten li vedo spessisissmo come opinionisti in una tv che lavorano come opinionisti ..commentano le partite della champion's league..anche de jong vedo spesso (ma non centra nulla.. )
invece rijkard lo vedo molto di meno..sinceramente non so di cosa si occupi


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Giugno 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Foto postata su Instagram da Marco dal titolo:
> "I tre moschettieri di nuovo insieme"
> 
> 
> ...


eh niente, semplicemente il trio più grande di sempre, i veri Big Three


----------



## unbreakable (11 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La storia, a volte ci penso.
> Il Milan di quegli anni li era l all star del calcio contro il resto del mondo. Guardate gli 11 del Milan di Sacchi, mostruoso.


per me milan real madrid 5-0 è stata la partita che mi ha fatto innamorare lettralmente dle milan..cioè un dominio totale contro una squadra fortissima..poi ci saranno altre partite entusiasmanti..ma quel 5-0 il milan ha urlato al mondo la sua grandezza
la partita perfetta


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Giugno 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Foto postata su Instagram da Marco dal titolo:
> "I tre moschettieri di nuovo insieme"
> 
> 
> ...


Che giocatori...
Gli altri due erano forti, ma Van Basten era pura magia.


----------



## Shmuk (11 Giugno 2022)

Bella lì. Fa piacere mantengano i rapporti, e considerando che son passati più di 30 anni, si mantengono molto bene.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Giugno 2022)

che storia incredibile il milan...


----------



## Marco T. (11 Giugno 2022)

Che giocatori, veramente il miglior Trio di sempre!! Emozioni rivederli amici rossoneri.


----------



## Mika (11 Giugno 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Foto postata su Instagram da Marco dal titolo:
> "I tre moschettieri di nuovo insieme"


Le emozioni della mia infanzia di fine scuola elementare, andavo in quarta elementare quando vincemmo lo scudetto di Sacchi, in quinta quando vincemmo la prima Coppa Campioni dell'era Berlusconi. Emozioni troppo forti e vive, non ce la faccio.


----------



## livestrong (11 Giugno 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Foto postata su Instagram da Marco dal titolo:
> "I tre moschettieri di nuovo insieme"


Belli come un Rembrandt. Peraltro riflettevo giusto in sto periodo che erano tutti giocatori ipermoderni, innovatori. Speriamo che il prossimo da quelle zone sia CDK


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (11 Giugno 2022)

questi si che erano giocatori! rivederli fanno rivivere ricordi da brividi


----------



## ilPresidente (11 Giugno 2022)

Il valore stimato ad oggi del trio sarebbe fuori range. Con Marco solo Messi e R9.


----------



## numero 3 (11 Giugno 2022)

Superiori in tutto, giocatori con tecnica eleganza e carisma sinceramente non vedo difetti in nessuno dei tre, Gullit forse un pò libertino, Rijkard ebbe un momento di debolezza con Voeller a Italia 90 e MBV forse un pò troppo timido.. Hanno cambiato il calcio in Italia grazie anche a Berlusconi e Sacchi..


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Giugno 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Foto postata su Instagram da Marco dal titolo:
> "I tre moschettieri di nuovo insieme"


come si fa a non provare profonda gratitudine e ammirazione per questi 3 miti viventi ?

leggende.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Giugno 2022)

Questa foto mi fa godere come lo scudetto!


----------



## Viulento (11 Giugno 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Foto postata su Instagram da Marco dal titolo:
> "I tre moschettieri di nuovo insieme"



Mi fa' commuovere. Che ricordi, che giocatori, che milan, che italia.


----------



## mandraghe (11 Giugno 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Foto postata su Instagram da Marco dal titolo:
> "I tre moschettieri di nuovo insieme"




Mi schianta il fatto che tra tutti e tre hanno vinto più champions di Inter e Giuve messe assieme


----------



## Blu71 (11 Giugno 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Foto postata su Instagram da Marco dal titolo:
> "I tre moschettieri di nuovo insieme"



Il Calcio.


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Giugno 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Foto postata su Instagram da Marco dal titolo:
> "I tre moschettieri di nuovo insieme"


Vado a piangere e poi ad appendermi ad un ponte


----------



## Blu71 (11 Giugno 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Vado a piangere e poi ad appendermi ad un ponte



Mi sembra un tantino esagerato

Riguardati questo:


----------



## folletto (11 Giugno 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Foto postata su Instagram da Marco dal titolo:
> "I tre moschettieri di nuovo insieme"


Un bel centrocampista, una bella ala / punta e IL Centravanti…….quello che ci serve……


----------



## davidedl (11 Giugno 2022)

Questa foto è la migliore risposta a chi, anche in questo forum, spesso e volentieri attacca il Presidente Berlusconi. Non ci dimentichiamo mai in che condizioni ci ha comprato e che sogno ci ha fatto vivere


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra un tantino esagerato
> 
> Riguardati questo:


É il mio preferito, lo considero di una difficoltà superiore alla rovesciata col Goteborg o al gol al volo con l'Olanda nella finale Dell 88, una torsione così é disumana. Il signor calcio aveva il numero 9


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Giugno 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Un bel centrocampista, una bella ala / punta e IL Centravanti…….quello che ci serve……


Penso che insegnerebbero calcio pure oggib


----------



## Blu71 (11 Giugno 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> É il mio preferito, lo considero di una difficoltà superiore alla rovesciata col Goteborg o al gol al volo con l'Olanda nella finale Dell 88, una torsione così é disumana. Il signor calcio aveva il numero 9



Oggi mettono sull’altare i mezzi giocatori. MVB resterà sempre inarrivabile.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Giugno 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Penso che insegnerebbero calcio pure oggib



Classifica Pallone d’Oro 1988


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Oggi mettono sull’altare i mezzi giocatori. MVB resterà sempre inarrivabile.


IL Centravanti, unico, ritirato a 30 anni, che mondo infame


----------



## Blu71 (11 Giugno 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> IL Centravanti, unico, ritirato a 30 anni, che mondo infame



Guarda il lato positivo per lui: è diventato un mito assoluto.


----------



## Zenos (11 Giugno 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> É il mio preferito, lo considero di una difficoltà superiore alla rovesciata col Goteborg o al gol al volo con l'Olanda nella finale Dell 88, una torsione così é disumana. Il signor calcio aveva il numero 9


Credo che tutto sia iniziato da lì...


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Guarda il lato positivo per lui: è diventato un mito assoluto.


Pianse pure capello al suo giro di campo... Capello, un pezzo di ghiaccio


----------



## Blu71 (11 Giugno 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Pianse pure capello al suo giro di campo... Capello, un pezzo di ghiaccio


----------



## Ringhio8 (12 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


>


La faccia di Braida e Galliani... in lutto totale, sconvolti


----------



## Blu71 (12 Giugno 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> La faccia di Braida e Galliani... in lutto totale, sconvolti



In quella occasione ne avevano motivo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (12 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> In quella occasione ne avevano motivo.


avrebbero preferito essere ad un funerale di qualche parente che essere li in quel momento. Quanto piansi dio mio, ancora ora mi vengono le lacrime


----------



## Milanoide (12 Giugno 2022)

Rijkaard deve aver poi smesso di mangiare cioccolatini, eh? Bello in forma!
Anche l'aver lasciato andare Gullit alla Samp per un anno non mi andò giù.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Giugno 2022)




----------



## gabri65 (15 Giugno 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Foto postata su Instagram da Marco dal titolo:
> "I tre moschettieri di nuovo insieme"



Orgoglioso di averli vissuti. Quando dominavamo il mondo.

Grazie, ragazzi, emozioni fuori dal tempo.


----------



## numero 3 (15 Giugno 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Rijkaard deve aver poi smesso di mangiare cioccolatini, eh? Bello in forma!
> Anche l'aver lasciato andare Gullit alla Samp per un anno non mi andò giù.



Massaro e Gullit si pestarono di brutto in allenamento e per farvi capire che società seria e cazzuta esiliammo per un anno Massaro a Roma
Anni dopo Gullit chiese ancora una volta più spazio in attacco sempre contro Massaro e fini a Genova perché Capello lo ritenne ormai non più un esempio.


----------



## Zenos (15 Giugno 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Massaro e Gullit si pestarono di brutto in allenamento e per farvi capire che società seria e cazzuta eravamo furono esiliati uno a Roma l'altro a Genova.
> Per fare un paragone ai giorni nostri come se a seguito di un pessimo comportamento la Juve manda in prestito Chiesa e Vlahovic


Massaro andò a Roma nel 88-89,Gullit alla Samp nel 93-94... qualcosa non mi torna...


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Giugno 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> IL Centravanti, unico, ritirato a 30 anni, che mondo infame


Ultima partita ufficiale a 28 anni non ancora compiuti,dolore lancinante ancora oggi.


----------

